# Not Apitherapy



## Adrian Quiney WI

Cats are tough. Good luck.


----------



## bernsad

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Cats are tough. Good luck.


You need to slow cook them for a few hours and they'll be alright.


P.S. rtoney, I hope the cat recovers.


----------



## RayMarler

Great to hear, a real life drama of the healing powers of natural honey. Keep us informed of the progress, I'm hoping the leg is saved.


----------



## ruthiesbees

You might also get ahold of some powdered propalis and mix it in with the honey for even better results.


----------



## Bee Bliss

I was also going to suggest propolis used on the leg and also to take the propolis orally so it gets in the blood. It needs to be in the blood stream to attack the infection internally. I would do both internal and external.

Bee venom from sting(s) fights infection also. 

Lately, I have been reading about the use of Calcium Bentonite Clay. I don't know if it works, you would have to check it out yourself.


----------



## rtoney

Just an update the bone was broke so could not be mended and leg removed but all wounds are healed thanks to the honey.


----------



## NewJoe

rtoney said:


> Just an update the bone was broke so could not be mended and leg removed but all wounds are healed thanks to the honey.


Why wouldn't it be apitherapy?


----------

